# halloween?



## ~Jester (Oct 7, 2014)

What is everyones plans for halloween???

OMG, after watching this makes me think. Why need a fursuit? This girl knows her makeup. Still saving for a suit but damn...   so jelly about her skillz.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Eax858YWBY


----------



## Pantheros (Oct 7, 2014)

heh, the girl looks like your avatar X3
really good face art though

Well, over here some of us actually do celebrate halloween! with costumes, decorations, partys and stuf. Not as hardcore as americans though. We don't trick or treat or decorate the outside of our houses.
my plans? meh, maybe go to a party if it pops up. Dress as a modern pirate. Maybe a cat if i can find my old cat ears and cat tail. probably just sit at home and have a fancy dinner with the family.

oh yeah, we will probably invite my cousins over for halloween. So it should be fun :3


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 7, 2014)

I plan on going to one of my first fur parties. I'm totes excited!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 7, 2014)

My fursuit head, a red, black, and green flag, and handwaving anyone who feigns offense at what I'm doing. That's my plans for Halloween.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 7, 2014)

I trick-or-treated one year in a full fursuit. DO NOT. It was raining and I was overheated. I literally had my head off and was being hit by rain and getting soaked but it was still too hot (despite it being freezing out) because of how much walking is required) (also, don't worry, the suit didn't get damaged at all). 

This year I'm just recycling my werewolf costume as I lack the funds to get a new costume.


----------



## Kerocola (Oct 7, 2014)

I searched eBay, etsy and Amazon to put together a cosplay of Sly Cooper. It actually turned out really well for a (sort of) home-made costume! Most importantly, it gave me an excuse to get a big fluffy raccoon tail :3

My friends and I are inviting a bunch of acquaintances to have a party at our apartment on Halloween night. Then on Saturday, we're going to our city's Halloween block party. There's live bands, but it's more fun to just see all the crazy costumes that people come up with. I'm super excited!


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Oct 7, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> I searched eBay, etsy and Amazon to put together a cosplay of Sly Cooper. It actually turned out really well for a (sort of) home-made costume! Most importantly, it gave me an excuse to get a big fluffy raccoon tail :3
> 
> My friends and I are inviting a bunch of acquaintances to have a party at our apartment on Halloween night. Then on Saturday, we're going to our city's Halloween block party. There's live bands, but it's more fun to just see all the crazy costumes that people come up with. I'm super excited!



Aw man, I wanna go to your city. That sounds like a blast.

I am going as a dragon girl. Just got my horns and am expecting my tail to arrive soon. There are a ton of Halloween parties on campus right around the end of October and I'm gonna crash every single one of them.


----------



## deeryme (Oct 7, 2014)

It's not something really celebrated in Australia (though some kids go around anyway, and some suburbs are big on it and stores do have small Halloween sections). so I won't be doing anything. 
I would love to visit a country where it is celebrated and have a great time  But that likely won't be for sometime :/

Have fun with your Halloween plans!


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 11, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> heh, the girl looks like your avatar X3
> really good face art though
> 
> Well, over here some of us actually do celebrate halloween! with costumes, decorations, partys and stuf. Not as hardcore as americans though. We don't trick or treat or decorate the outside of our houses.
> ...



That is my avatar, the cheshire cat from Alice In Wonderland: Madness Returns.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 11, 2014)

No suiting~ not my scene. But gonna go to Halloween party/jack-o-lantern contest my friend is throwing and paint myself up as this and this.(nsfw - fake gore)


----------



## Ieono (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm gonna be Wukong for halloween, so awesome monkeyness will be seen by my friends.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm going to be a vampire.
I will have a black and red dress, black and red leggings, black and red bat wings.


----------



## Jaseface (Oct 11, 2014)

its my first Halloween in Wisconsin so my plans are just randomly fursuit in full suit around


----------



## Shaloxeroligon (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm going to Furpocalypse for Halloween. I'm REALLY excited (partially because this is the 2nd furcon I've been to this year). 

For those who are unfamiliar, Furpocalypse is the spiritual successor to the now-defunct fur con FurFright. After FurFright went under last year, several of the people who ran it got together and formed a new con. It will be making its debut appearance this Halloween weekend. It's shaping up to be an awesome con, as I see it.


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 13, 2014)

This was my last years halloween costume, I named him "Garbage Warrior". Kind of Mad Max/Borderlands themed. Thinking of making it again this year since I threw it away, except for the gas mask of course. This time I want to use more licence plates and maybe road signs(if I can find any legally) for armor as well as file down the sharp edges on the tin cans. I had many cuts after that rough night lol.


----------



## Ayattar (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm going to see the tombs of my deceased family members, friends and acquintances, light few votive candles and leave fresh flowers in their memory. No, I'm not a catholic and not a christian but I like and deeply respect this custom just like I respect christmas eve and easter breakfast.

And after I return home I'm going to kick all sorry asses who, despite of hanged out warning, will decide to ring my doorbell and start trick-or-treating. This is not anglosphere.

About the costumes... well, see'ya during the christmas, in the carnival and during the kupala night.


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Oct 13, 2014)

The usual...nothing.


----------



## Pantheros (Oct 13, 2014)

~Jester said:


> This was my last years halloween costume, I named him "Garbage Warrior". Kind of Mad Max/Borderlands themed. Thinking of making it again this year since I threw it away, except for the gas mask of course. This time I want to use more licence plates and maybe road signs(if I can find any legally) for armor as well as file down the sharp edges on the tin cans. I had many cuts after that rough night lol.



sweet costume dude! 
I should really try to make a metro 2033 costume with a gas mask, airsoft gun, armor and stuf. Though it kinda sucks walking around in a gas mask all night huh?


----------



## ~Jester (Oct 13, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> sweet costume dude!
> I should really try to make a metro 2033 costume with a gas mask, airsoft gun, armor and stuf. Though it kinda sucks walking around in a gas mask all night huh?




Thanks! Yeah the gas mask gets kind of hard to breath in after a while, gonna use it without the filter this time.


----------



## Brazen (Oct 13, 2014)

Phoenix-Kat said:


> The usual...nothing.



Be careful friend, trick-or-treating completely naked can get you in a lot of trouble if there are children present.


----------



## PantherGus (Oct 26, 2014)

Didn't fashion a costume in time but my partial was made so I might just go fursuiting somewhere with my friends.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 26, 2014)

I don't trick-or-treat or dress up anymore but luckily my little brother hates caramel so he gives all his caramel stuff to me. Other than that I do nothing.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm planing on having a psychedelic halloween


----------



## gmnchampion (Oct 27, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> I searched eBay, etsy and Amazon to put together a cosplay of Sly Cooper. It actually turned out really well for a (sort of) home-made costume! Most importantly, it gave me an excuse to get a big fluffy raccoon tail :3
> 
> My friends and I are inviting a bunch of acquaintances to have a party at our apartment on Halloween night. Then on Saturday, we're going to our city's Halloween block party. There's live bands, but it's more fun to just see all the crazy costumes that people come up with. I'm super excited!


Since I have an anime convention the weekend after Halloween I too am going as Sly Cooper for Halloween.  Almost done with the costume but I have some experience making cosplays in the past.  Here's the cane I made from scratch: (https://www.furaffinity.net/view/14849064/)

Just need to finish a few more pieces and then figure out some smaller issues but I think I should be able to get the costume altogether.


----------



## Kerocola (Oct 27, 2014)

Oooh, nice job! I didn't make a cane since the city's block party confiscates any handheld props (which was my excuse for my lack of ability to make one).
Curious to know how your costume will look as a whole! Probably better than mine


----------

